# citalopram, is this normal?



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

been on citalo for 3 weeks and 1 day (btw, how long do i have to wait for citalo to begin to have a little effect? was on 10 mg the firt 7 days, 20 ever since) and i have been coping well with side effects like nausea but now the last few days i have start feeling obsessive and intrussive thoughts like never before, i dont have any ocd but i have feelt alittle of it for some months but not like right now. i do have this obssesive stuff most in the thought process, i dont like look at a painting hanging a little off and feel i have to fix it

is this normal ssri side effects? will they pass in a week or 2?


----------



## mindfulnessbl (Nov 4, 2013)

about a month, or month and two weeks it toke for me.

When I toke citolopram I had intrusive urges, thoughts, shit fucks your brain before it fixes it!

No wonder kids go on shooting spree after taking med.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

i dont have that kind of intrussive thoughts. more of the overanalysing thoughts and non-violent intrussibe and obsessive thoughts


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

bump*


----------



## sarahelizabeth48120 (Sep 25, 2014)

How are you all doing now with it? I am on my second month of it and I am still having dp and dr issues. Also I feel more antisocial then I used to be. Just wondering if this drug is right more me.


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

sarahelizabeth48120 said:


> How are you all doing now with it? I am on my second month of it and I am still having dp and dr issues. Also I feel more antisocial then I used to be. Just wondering if this drug is right more me.


That's a pretty long time, maybe you should tell your prescriber that it's not working. It's not supposed to take more than 6 weeks as far as I know.


----------

